# Scratches on tinted windows, is removal possible?



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all
after a bit of advice regarding the removal of a couple of scratches from my rear tinted windows. Is it possible to polish them out without removing the tint.
What I mean is, is the tint actually in the glass or is it a coating that is applied to the outer.

The car is question is a Ford Focus with factory fitted rear tinted windows and not aftermarket ones.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's in the glass so not a coating.

Even if it was an aftermarket thing it would be on the inside of the glass and not the outside.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

undo the window and take a close look at the edge, sometimes factory applied tint is done at the dealers by them getting a man in and applying the film, (thats what land rover do).
If you can see an edge the its film and it will be applied on the inside, so any marks on the outside can be polished. If you cant see any defined edge then the tint may be in the window it self, certainly not a coating so that to i'm guessing would be fine. As ever if you are totally unsure always try in a small inconspicuous place first.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks guys
I'm going to get one of those glass polishing kits and give it a go, there are only two scratches on one rear window but they bug the hell out of me.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> undo the window and take a close look at the edge, sometimes factory applied tint is done at the dealers by them getting a man in and applying the film, (thats what land rover do).


How do they get away with it being called factory if it's done at the dealers?!

Ford Factory Glass is done in the factory and is not a film.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi mate ive just had exactly the same on my new car, noticed the car had a long scratch along the top of the rear screen, tried to remove but wouldnt budge, replaced under insurance and the dealer has reimbursed my excess charge, the scratch i had was quite deep though and had a white look to it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

